# Brother GT-381 All Ink Sensors Showing Empty, But Is Not Empty



## noelgeezy (Jun 5, 2018)

We have a Brother GT-381 that is showing all ink levels as empty, but they are not. The ink cartridges are in and have a lot of ink in them. It started reading as all empty when I removed the cover for the ink cartridges because I wanted to see if there was any obstructions to the tubing at the loading point. I did not do anything but simply remove the cover. Now I am restricted from performing a lot of functions. Prior to this, the ink cartridges used to always read as full, regardless of their actual levels. How can I fix this?

/Users/SLA/Desktop/image005.jpg

/Users/SLA/Desktop/image006.jpg


----------



## noelgeezy (Jun 5, 2018)

View images of the issue here.

https://image.ibb.co/d4fnso/image006.jpg

https://image.ibb.co/h2w5dT/image005.jpg


----------



## noelgeezy (Jun 5, 2018)

Nevermind! I noticed the connecting electronic clip was loose. After I secured it all was fixed again.


----------



## gse (Oct 27, 2017)

noelgeezy said:


> Nevermind! I noticed the connecting electronic clip was loose. After I secured it all was fixed again.


can you send a picture of the connecting electronic clip you are mentioning? I'm having a similar issue


----------



## noelgeezy (Jun 5, 2018)

gse said:


> can you send a picture of the connecting electronic clip you are mentioning? I'm having a similar issue


Under the Brother GT3 service manual it is under section 6-2-19 for Ink Sensor PCB Assy.

The picture is here: https://image.ibb.co/fC40F8/ink_sensor.png

Its basically the connector you see on the back left when you remove the ink bay cover. It links and connects to the PCB behind the printer above the drain pump.


----------

